# Crappie



## Marshrat007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Anybody had luck chasing crappie yet? Central Ohio is pretty muddy, but I am chomping at the bit to get out!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

My Dad went to a farm pond in Morrow county today and caught around 15 or so nice crappie and gills. Lindy hair gigs with small gulp minnow under bobber. He said the wind sucked. 6' of water with wood. 3 Acer pond.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Did pretty good Wednesday and not so good Thursday surprisingly. Tubes under bobber in staging areas. Maybe shoulda tried near spawning areas Thursday. Water temp was 56 which was hard to believe. Picture is of best 6 Wednesday.


----------



## Marshrat007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Yummie crappies!!!


----------



## FishinInOhioAgain (10 mo ago)

Marshrat007 said:


> Anybody had luck chasing crappie yet? Central Ohio is pretty muddy, but I am chomping at the bit to get out!


I have not fished in Ohio in many years but jumping back into it. Was thinking of hitting Alum Creek Lake from the bank tomorrow. Can the water be too muddy? Is it too early to fish for crappie right now?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Water at alum is muddy right now. I've hit alum from shore a couple of times in the last week or so with no luck. I may go walk some trails tomorrow morning and take an ultralight and small box with me. Better than sitting around!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I hiked the trail around the north side of the sailboat Cove this morning and fished a few spots. No fish for me! I'm assuming this cold front didn't help me out any


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yep I didn’t even try this weekend because of the cold front and the rain we got yesterday. Did real well on walleye in the Maumee tho.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They fired up a bit for me later this afternoon after things had well warmed up fishing a shallow mucky bottom with scattered stumps,weed clumps,and rocks.... Huge gills too....


----------



## FishinInOhioAgain (10 mo ago)

Workingman said:


> I hiked the trail around the north side of the sailboat Cove this morning and fished a few spots. No fish for me! I'm assuming this cold front didn't help me out any


I too fished the area across from the sailboat marina and a few others were there yesterday. Did not see anyone catch any fish/crappies.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

CFIden said:


> My Dad went to a farm pond in Morrow county today and caught around 15 or so nice crappie and gills. Lindy hair gigs with small gulp minnow under bobber. He said the wind sucked. 6' of water with wood. 3 Acer pond.


Went out to the same pond today with Dad. They are not full on yet but we managed 15 crappie 9" - 12" 4 keeper gills and a 11" red ear. Nice mess of fish. Had fun. Lots of dink gills and a few small bass. Cought them on the same as the first post.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Managed to catch 4 saugeye at a shallow lake on Friday about an hour before sunset. Only one was a keeper (22") and the rest were small males.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Put 21 in the cooler this evening. 3 of them we’re only 9 1/2” but thick. Largest just over 16. First whites of the year. Fishing from the bank, central Ohio lake. Tubes and Brush Pile jigs under a slip bobber 5-6’ in 8-10 fow .


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Really nice haul. Certainly looks like you got them figured out. When you refer to Brush Pile jigs, are you talking about those tadpole looking soft plastics?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

BrushPile Jigs


A Place To Get All Your Crappie, Panfish and Icefishing Plastics and Jigheads. Hand-Made In The USA.




www.brushpilejig.com


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

codger said:


> Really nice haul. Certainly looks like you got them figured out. When you refer to Brush Pile jigs, are you talking about those tadpole looking soft plastics?


I was using the 2” hammers


----------

